# Air Compressor Recommendations?



## redheeler (Aug 12, 2010)

Hello All,

I'd like to get an A/C air compressor exclusively for use with my bikes. I'll need it to mount tubeless tires, inflate tubes and general stuff like blowing parts clean, etc. I currently use an old gas powered portable compressor from my farming days. It's a bit of a dinosaur and loud as hell. Do you all have any recommendations?

Thanks very much!


----------



## trboxman (Jul 7, 2010)

What's your price range?


----------



## redheeler (Aug 12, 2010)

A few hundred bucks or under would be great.


----------



## trboxman (Jul 7, 2010)

Don't know if you have a Harbor Freight near you but their air compressors are typically a lot of bang for your buck.

https://www.harborfreight.com/2-hp-8-gallon-125-psi-portable-air-compressor-67501.html


----------



## reptilezs (Aug 20, 2007)

at your price range they will be oiless and loud. quality will be comparable between brands. if you can find a belt driven used one that would be nice.


----------



## trboxman (Jul 7, 2010)

The one posted above is oil lubricated and while not as quiet as a Quincy or a Curtiss it's much quieter than the oil less units.


----------



## Ratt (Dec 22, 2003)

trboxman said:


> The one posted above is oil lubricated and while not as quiet as a Quincy or a Curtiss it's much quieter than the oil less units.


I have the pancake version of that compressor, at least 5 years old. I think it was only $69 back then, did not expect it to last this long but its still running strong.


----------



## hanzo111 (Apr 16, 2011)

trboxman said:


> Don't know if you have a Harbor Freight near you but their air compressors are typically a lot of bang for your buck.
> 
> https://www.harborfreight.com/2-hp-8-gallon-125-psi-portable-air-compressor-67501.html


No offence but That thing is trash, Go to Sears and get a small compressor just like that but is oiled, so you can fill the reservoir. I got one for less than 100$ and they stand behind them. wait until they have a sale. We have been using compressors professionally for 20 years and if you use on that is sealed it will burn out.










https://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_00915310000P?prdNo=14&blockNo=14&blockType=G14


----------



## chronic64 (Jan 9, 2011)

I just got a Senco 1010

http://www.amazon.com/Senco-PC1010-1-Horsepower-1-Gallon-Compressor/dp/B0000AQK78

its not excessively loud, and gets about 120psi in the tank, and is pretty cheep

I use it mostly for an airbrush but it seats tubeless tires just fine too.


----------



## trboxman (Jul 7, 2010)

hanzo111 said:


> No offence but That thing is trash, Go to Sears and get a small compressor just like that but is oiled, so you can fill the reservoir. I got one for less than 100$ and they stand behind them. wait until they have a sale. We have been using compressors professionally for 20 years and if you use on that is sealed it will burn out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Reading comprehension ain't your strong suit is it? The Harbor Freight compressor is oil lubricated, and likely comes off the same assembly line as the one at Sears...although at under a $100.00 the Sears one looks like it might be a bit better priced.


----------



## BStrummin (Nov 17, 2009)

That Sears one is 3 gallon and the HF one is an 8 gallon. Vastly different.

I have one of the cheap HF ones (a 10 gallon I think) and it works well for the light duty around the house, pumping up tires, blowing stuff off, the and occasional drywall texturing. Makes removing handlebar grips a cinch too. You really want to think about the end use and what kind of tools you want to use with it though. If you want to start using air tools like cut off wheels and stuff you're going to need something bigger.


----------



## redheeler (Aug 12, 2010)

Thanks for all the great suggestions!


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

I have a small pancake compressor from Sears. It came with a better hose than some of their other compressors, and a full fitting kit. I don't have any air tools, and I use it to do bike stuff, clean dust out of items, and inflate car tires. Works well for $100, but it's not the most quiet thing...

http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_00915215000P?prdNo=9&blockNo=9&blockType=G9


----------



## indyducati (Aug 16, 2010)

My best tip is to look at the rpms of the motor on a compressor. Look for 1750 rpm. New , cheap compressor motors are usually 3450 rpms. The slower motor will always be quieter and usually more powerful. I bought a nice, old Quincy single-cylinder unit from Craigslist for $125. It does tires and the a few moments of any air-tool I need. It's so quiet you can have a conversation standing next to it, without raising my voice. Nice, old, ones are out there if you have time to hunt for them.


----------



## Prophet bill (Feb 28, 2008)

The 1.5 hp 3 gal craftsman pictured above has worked great for me for a couple of yrs.Its nice and small and is great for regular home use.


----------



## BStrummin (Nov 17, 2009)

indyducati said:


> My best tip is to look at the rpms of the motor on a compressor. Look for 1750 rpm. New , cheap compressor motors are usually 3450 rpms. The slower motor will always be quieter and usually more powerful.


Interesting. I hadn't heard this before but it makes a lot of sense. Thanks.


----------



## Teigansdad (Jul 24, 2010)

I understand SCFM is the unit of measure that is most helpful when looking at a compressor for this purpose. Clearly the larger the better. That being said the price goes up as well. Any suggestions on what SCFM works well? There are many sub $100 compressors that'll do 1 SCFM at 40 psi. Is that enough?


----------



## thomllama (Oct 3, 2007)

I use my Work Air Compressor, but for general work for just pumping up tires and blowing off parts and such any thing will work within reason.

things to look for..

High CFM.. the higher the better if you're using the blower head is this is how fast it can recover.
try to get at least like a 3 gallon tank, 4-6 is the usual for the stacked tank units and is decent size. too small and you'll run out of air and the head will be running constantly. Big ones are just a pain and in the way unless you plan on making it a permanent setup in the garage or shop
Oil heads are going to last longer and generally are quieter, though the are all loud.

One thing to think about is the higher reclaim rate units have a VERY high electric draw to start the piston head. Many of the higher CFM units wont work on an extension cord, and may have issues starting up under pressure if you don't have a modern-ish electrical system in your house and may pop under 15 amp circuits.

If you got the room for the large 8 gallon tank the Harbor Freight one has nice specs, But I will say the Sears one is a much better build and lasting unit, is a bunch smaller, but doesn't have the reclaim rate of the Harbor Freight (Central Pneumatics). The Harbor Freight unit is a high draw start up system also so if your house is an old fuse system, look else where.

the Porter cable Pancakes are pretty reliable and reasonably cheap. not the highest CFM but not the lowest.. they are about the best of the oil less style.


----------



## arphaxhad (Apr 17, 2008)

If it is just for bikes a small pancake works fine. Mine works great for seating tubeless tires which make the largest air flow demand. It also fits nicely under a bench where it is easily accessible for use on the bench or when the bike is on the stand.
I think I got mine at Home Depot one year for about $90 with a gift card I got.


----------



## evrac (Sep 28, 2005)

I have one of these and think it is the nicest, most reliable, quiet, unit. Perfect for the home bike shop. Oil lubed.


----------



## mixxmstrmike (Apr 27, 2008)

*Thought about getting a used compressor?*

That Makita ^^^ is a great little compressor for your listed needs/wants.

Personally, I would scour Craigslist to find a used DeWalt 4.5-gallon compressor. Look for the older ones because they were made by Emglo... not certain about the new ones in the your local big box store.

-Mike


----------



## customfab (Jun 8, 2008)

You can't have to big of a compressor! I use a 33 gallon craftsmen and I hate that thing because it's simply just not big enough. But then I use ot for a lot more than inflating bike tires.


----------

